# GBB sling arrived :)



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

My new GBB came this morning, my postman was even a few hours ealier than usual!! The sling is in great condition, already seems at home in his/her new tub. i have a few questions tho and any other advice wud be great 

1: my room is not all that warm (~20C) bloody fuel prices!! should i put the slings tub on the 7.5W heatmat i have for my G.rosea, with some insultation ofcoarse?

2:if the tub seems to slightly steam up because of humidity is this ok?

3:Is ther a known percentage of males to females in a GBB eggsack? (iv heard singapore blues can have up to 80% male-is this a general thing?)

Cheers for any help! :2thumb:

( i cannot post any pics...is this because im a "hatchling?) :hmm:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

1) prob could do a little warmer but the heatmat should be on the side not underneath

2) make holes in the pot and this should stop condensation

3) no species can u say an exact percentage will be male or female sadly its 50/50 and u wont know until its about 3 inches.

Keep spraying it and never let the substrate dry out. However when it becomes about 1 inch in size and needs repotting they live on completely dry substrate with 1 end of the tub being soaked or a water pot being overflowed once a week.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

GBB come from very dry regions of Venezuela, and although slings prefer a little moisture they soon move over to drier conditions. In their natural habitat the ground is so hard the rain just flows off it and the sun bakes it dry very quickly. So, providing a moist substrate isn't what would naturally occur. I've read they can do fine without a water bowl and although I've never seen mine drink I continue to provide one.

IMO 50/50 on sexing is inaccurate but I wouldn't want to guess. Think about it, the males are often eaten before or during mating, the species would likely decrease under that ratio.

Here's part of my simple care-sheet for GBB :

Origin: Venezuela (scrubland) Lifespan 12yrs.
Type: Semi-arboreal, skitish and docile, mild venom
Temperature: 75-85F Humidity: 60-70% dry Max size: 6”
Set up: Terrestrial with tree roots, sand, peat or coir substrate, water bowl.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> GBB come from very dry regions of Venezuela, and although slings prefer a little moisture they soon move over to drier conditions. In their natural habitat the ground is so hard the rain just flows off it and the sun bakes it dry very quickly. So, providing a moist substrate isn't what would naturally occur. I've read they can do fine without a water bowl and although I've never seen mine drink I continue to provide one.
> 
> IMO 50/50 on sexing is inaccurate but I wouldn't want to guess. Think about it, the males are often eaten before or during mating, the species would likely decrease under that ratio.
> 
> ...


 
Hehehe Pete have u memorised this now


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL yeah. So many ppl ask the same questions so I've been putting care sheet together, you never know one day I might write a book!


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers for the advice guys 

jst tried feedin it........5 micro crickets got owned n it cuda went for more!! haha! brilliant to watch, and its colours are amazing!:mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> LOL yeah. So many ppl ask the same questions so I've been putting care sheet together, you never know one day I might write a book!


Hehehe on jumping spiders?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I would say the temp is fine. This species can handle a wider variety of temps. I wouldn't want it dropping any lower though.

My GBB has thrived on dry substrate. I spray once/twice a fortnight, and like Pete I have always provided a water bowl even though I have never seen mine drink!

You will truly love watching this species grow and change colour. Also you'l love its forocious appetite!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm getting excited for Friday when mine arrives, hopefully. Sadly tho it could be thet day I leave home,,,well i still havent told my wife,,:bash:,,,:whistling2:,,,:lol2:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

lol well best of luck wit that!!

_quote: 1) prob could do a little warmer but the heatmat should be on the side not underneath_

i put the heat mat on the side of my roses tank and now it wont leave it!!lol its all huddled up against the glass......good or bad sign?? I know that a warmer T's digestion etc speeds up but does it make it more active also? as in lik does a warmer climate make feeding more likely?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Like with most animals cooler temps make them move slower. Roseas are pet rocks so dont really do much on the best of days. Best bet is 2 buy a thermometer lols.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

i have a thermometer lol!its lik 29C on the surface of the tank in contact with the heatmat and lik 24C halfway across the tank


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thats fine. Prob ur rosea just being a rosea lmao. I dont have a heat mat on any of my T's


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

just ordered my GBB from the spidershop, cant wait =D, any pics??


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Grrr i've got my GBB in my basket waiting for the end of the month! So stop getting them all or i'll have to convince the other half to let me order it now, the same day as my last order arrived! :blush: You don't wanna see her angry, she's like the hulk, but scarier!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

ChrisNE said:


> Grrr i've got my GBB in my basket waiting for the end of the month! So stop getting them all or i'll have to convince the other half to let me order it now, the same day as my last order arrived! :blush: You don't wanna see her angry, she's like the hulk, but scarier!


LOL, just show her how puuuurty they are :flrt:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

oops, made her miss an important part of lost in austen trying to show her! Her clothes are starting to rip!:blowup: hehe


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

chrisne said:


> oops, made her miss an important part of lost in austen trying to show her! Her clothes are starting to rip!:blowup: Hehe



cheese it!!!


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

lol order it now man!!i hear they sell out v quick! its small, ya can hide it for a few weeks surely? i have pics but i dnt think i can put em up....is this cos of my rank as hatchling??

........my rosea is diggin a big hole atm........makes me wanna go to the beach....with a shovel.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

its soooooo not fair.... :devil:.. 

u guys r making me mega jealous... :naughty: ... i got to wait a while b4 i start spending.. :whistling2:.. but looks like i'll end up with... nothing... 

STOP BUYING EVERYTHING... :devil:.. save something for me...... pls... :crazy:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

y2kcurran said:


> i have pics but i dnt think i can put em up....is this cos of my rank as hatchling??


Best check with a moderator for that mate. As far as I'm aware you should be able to post pics even with just 1 post!


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

With a minute bit of fiddling here the _should_ be...

Zakk (after Zakk Wylde 8) )



















and RAMBO - MY "female" chile rose...










i entered the URL off bebo for these, hope they work...my posting rules box says i aint allowed to add attachments tho :whip:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You're copying the page location, not the image. Right click on the image you want to link to and there will be something similar to "copy image location" and then paste that with img tags around. bebo might not allow hotlinking though?


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

il try that......complete noob lik haha :bash:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

looks lik bebo dnt lik it... photobucket here i come :flrt:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I can see your images in Bebo, the first 2 are rather blurred (don't try to get too close with the camera) but the 3rd is fine. Looks good.
I prefer PB, works for me despite its unusual URL system.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'v only ever used photobucket and never had problems with it.

But I followed your Bebo links....very nice GBB sling you have mate. :2thumb:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

cheers :blush: 

its eatin lik 6 micro cricks a day and could probably keep this up lol, id say its jst over 2 cm, body length 1 cm, should i feed it as much as it wants or strictly maybe one or two a day?


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> cheers :blush:
> 
> its eatin lik 6 micro cricks a day and could probably keep this up lol, id say its jst over 2 cm, body length 1 cm, should i feed it as much as it wants or strictly maybe one or two a day?


Your GBB is a greedy bugger :lol2:
But yea he is cool and really colourful


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

y2kcurran said:


> cheers :blush:
> 
> its eatin lik 6 micro cricks a day and could probably keep this up lol, id say its jst over 2 cm, body length 1 cm, should i feed it as much as it wants or strictly maybe one or two a day?


I would feed it 2/3 crickets twice a week mate, that would be fine.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

what is a sling lol? is it just a baby spider?





 <---------------------------clicky =]


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> what is a sling lol? is it just a baby spider?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sling is a shortened word for spiderling. : victory:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Jamie said:


> sling is a shortened word for spiderling. : victory:



aww ok lol when i first saw it i thouht it was a sling like you have your ahnd in a sling even if its the wrong spelling lol  




 <---------------------------clicky =]


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I dont get y people say that because y in the invert section would we be talking about slings :bash: I think some people need 2 use their common sense grrrrrrr


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I dont get y people say that because y in the invert section would we be talking about slings :bash: I think some people need 2 use their common sense grrrrrrr


Why do you feel the need to moan about something so trivial.

It was a simple question which required a simple answer...thats all. It may be common sense to people who are in to T's, but maybe not to people outside the hobby.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Why do you feel the need to moan about something so trivial.
> 
> It was a simple question which required a simple answer...thats all. It may be common sense to people who are in to T's, but maybe not to people outside the hobby.



Here, here :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Here, here :2thumb:


1) cos im a woman
2) y ask such a stupid question in the 1st place.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> 1) cos im a woman
> 2) y ask such a stupid question in the 1st place.


A stupid question is a matter of opinion. Of course it will sound like a _simple_ question if you know the answer.

When you put a post up saying "why ask such a stupid question", it may make the person feel a bit embarrased, might make them _feel _a bit stupid. Thats public humilliation, and it winds me up, and its not on.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Dohhh,,stupid me then for missing the blatantly obvious,,:lol2:
Accept my apology,,:flrt:

I got butterflies cos my GBB is less than 16hrs away,,:whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Apologies for having a rant on this thread.

Think happy happy thoughts !!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Jamie, I think you are dangerously close to drifting into the "overkill camp",,be careful fella,,,:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Someones had a bad day then :whistling2:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

You wouldn't be trying to wind someone up now would you,:devil:,lol,,:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> You wouldn't be trying to wind someone up now would you,:devil:,lol,,:lol2:


Meeeeeee as if i wouldnt. Would hate to "embarass" people lols.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I would feed it 2/3 crickets twice a week mate, that would be fine.


wot size of crickets? micro?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I would say at least size 2 crickets for a 2cm sling buddy. Its hard say without seeing the spider and the crickets!

They say a general rule is to feed them crickets roughly the size of their abdomen, but they can take slightly larger ones!


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok every1 is ordering GBB's, if i wait till the end of the month there won't be any left. Guess i'll have to tell the OH i had to order 1 now! What a bummer! hehe


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

lol gud man, knew ya'd come round! :2thumb:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Well desperate times...plus we don't HAVE to pay the water bill! :whistling2:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

:flrt: its arrived. Absolutely lovely.

But I think i got the one with attitude. It was striking at the paintbrush as I was easing it off the tissue...:whip:

Just finished the new home and put it in. Its also just eaten a bean weavil,,mmm. 
Someone earlier said to put a hide in but it wont use it, well mine has just dragged its prey in and started webbing around the opening. Looks all my good work with a twig has gone to waste,,:lol2:

Pics taken and will be posted in good time: victory:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

aw nice one!! haha, sounds lik its settled in jst fine  yea get pics up asap!!

mine (phone pics)


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

aww that looks great. I wimped out earlier and waited for the OH to get home before ordering mine. Quite under the thumb! :whistling2: But it should be getting here early next week. Can't wait!


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

lol sure aren't we all to a certain degree!! :whip:


----------

